# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Osiguranje izbjegava uračunati AS u odštetu nakon sudara

## ninachat

Prije 8 dana imali smo manji sudar. U vozilu su bile dvije bebe vezane u svojim autosjedalicama. Na svu sreću sa svima je sve u redu. Ono što me muči jest zamjena tih AS.
U Europskom izvješću smo pod napomenama naveli kako treba pregledati AS.
Sljedeći dan pri procjeni štete, izgleda da osoba koja procjenjuje štetu nije čula napomenu MM-a o AS, ili je previdjela napomenu s Europskog izvješća.
Na kraju je MM, kad je stigao kući, rekao kako su AS u redu i kako im nije ništa.
U svakom slučaju, otišla sam i ja s njim do osiguranja da im napomenem za AS. 
Rekla sam procjenitelju da se u slučaju sudara AS moraju baciti. Čovjek je tvrdio da prvi put čuje za to i rekao da mu donesemo AS pa da će ih on pregledati. Ja pitam kako. On kaže da imaju neke testove. 
Potom sam mu rekla da tada želim napismeno od njih da su te AS ispravne za daljnje korištenje. E onda je počela priča da ih mora pregledati sudski vještak. Bit priče je sljedeća: Ukoliko su AS razbijene, troškove pregleda i zamjene snosi osiguranje. Ukoliko su AS ispravne, tj. nisu razbijene, troškove pregleda snosim ja.
Poslije sam pitala koliko naplaćuje sudski vještak, ali mi nije znao reći. Navodno će se javiti s tom informacijom.
Kao što svi znamo, AS nisu jeftine, pogotovo dvije. Šta da sad radim?
Prema uputstvima proizvođača, nakon sudara se AS ne smiju koristiti.[/b]

----------


## brane

na žalost "borba s vjetrenjačama"  :Evil or Very Mad:  

želim ti puno uspjeha, puno dobre volje i strpljenja - trebat će ti...ali budi uporna

----------


## puntica

potpisujem brane

moj savjet bi bio da se konzultiraš s dobrim odvjetnikom...


mislim da se već pisalo o tome, i da 'pisateljica' nije dobila ništa od osiguranja jer su potpisali izjavi da se odriču svih daljnjih potraživanja  :/ 
ta ista forumašica je preko tl, ako se ne varam, htjela sjedalicu poslati na testiranje koje se obavlja u njemačkoj (mislim da je sjedalica bila romer ?!). rečeno joj je da sama mora snositi troškove slanja   :Evil or Very Mad:  
vjerojatno će ti se javiti savjetnici za autosjedalice, ali moje laičko znanje kaže da se sjedalice u hrvatskoj ne mogu testirati, to se radi kod proizvođača ili kod nekog ovlaštenog od istih  :?   :Sad:  
Ispravite me ako griješim   :Embarassed:  

Osobno ne bih vjerovala njihovom pregledu jer sam gotovo uvjerena da će reći da je sve super.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninachat

Evo, upravo sam razgovarala s procijeniteljem koji  je kontaktirao vještaka.
Rečeno mi je otprilike ovako:
Ukoliko nije bilo *oštećenja s djecom*, nisu ni autosjedalice mogle biti oštećene.
Navodno je vještak prvi put čuo da se AS baca nakon sudara.
Ukoliko nisam zadovoljna, mogu povući osiguravajuću kuću na sud.
Osim toga, rečeno je da donesem AS da ih poslikaju.
Što se tiče cijene vještaka, nije mu prenio cijenu koju naplaćuje.

Hvala lijepa svima na podršci. Nekako mi se čini da od svega toga nenće biti ništa. Ja se više ne usudim s djecom u auto s takvim AS. Nemamo novaca ni za popravak auta, kamoli za AS. Još manje za tužbu...

----------


## daddycool

ne znam što bi ti pametno na ovo rekao.

možeš se inatiti ali vjerojatno je da na kraju rezultat neće biti vrijedan tvojih živaca a i vjerojatno neće do njega brzo doći pa opet od njega nećeš imati neke koristi.

ja bi se osobno inatio čisto da postignem presedan na osnovu kojeg bi možda drugi kasnije imali koristi.

ako ti se da, probaj poslati mail proizvođaču i zamoli ga za službeni (potpisani) načelni stav proizvođača prema rukovanju sa AS nakon sudara. Zatim provjeri da li ti polica AO pokriva sve stvari koje se nalaze u vozilu i onda s time kreni prvo u osiguravajuću kuću a zatim k odvjetniku. bilo bi dobro saznati od odvjetnika da li se u slućaju sudskog spora može tražiti povrat troška slanja sjedalice na testiranje i povrat novca potrošenog na kupnju novih sjedalica dok su ove na testiranju.

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da trebaš inzistirati na njihovom pismenom odgovoru, na memorandumu, potpisanom od strane odgovorne osobe.

Ja mogu reci da uvijek kada sam se zalila, na kraju sam istjerala na svoje. Bitno je traziti od njih da *napismeno* daju svoj stav da su sjedalice ispravne, ako ih ne zele platiti, a to se nece usuditi staviti na papir, budi sigurna.

Vjerujem, da ako ces biti dovoljno uporna, da ce ti priznati stetu.

Ne znam koji si putevim isla, ali ja bi ovako:

Napisala pismo Upravi (a kopiju bi poslala i svim drugim sluzbama: prijavi stete, odnosima s javnoscu, osobama s kojima si komunicirala i dr.) gdje bi na papir precizno stavila sve sto si to do sada rekli. Onda bi  im navela sta proizvodjaci kazu za AS koje su bile u sudaru.

Na kraju bi im dala rok (npr. 15 dana) da se ocituju sta ce napraviti na tvoje trazenje. Ako nista ne primis za 15 dana, obratiti ces se Drustvu za zastitu potrosaca, medijima i dr., kao i svom odvjetniku.

Mislim da si napravila jednu gresku u koracima, time sto si se dala uvuci u raspravu s njima, oko vjestaka i sl. To nije tvoj problem: ti trazis novac za sjedalice, jer su bile  u sudaru i takve se ne smiju koristiti, dok se ne dokaze da su ispravne ili ih treba zamijeniti. Tebe ne treba zanimati kako ce oni utvrditi ispravnost - to je njihov problem - ti od njih trebas dobiti: ili napismeno potvrdu da su ispravne (a to se nece usuditi dati) ili obestecenje za nove sjedalice. Tako bi se ja postavila. Ne dati da se njihov problem prevali na tebe.

Bitno je da je pismo pametno sroceno ( a ne ono "budem vas tuzil" i sl.). Treba ga zavrsiti sa npr.: Vjerujem da je Vama kao jednoj od vodećih osiguravateljskih kuca sigurnost djece najbitnija i da cete poduzeti sve sto je u vasoj moci da ovu situaciju rijesimo u interesu sigurnosti i na dobrobit djece.

----------


## superx

ako imate samo obvezno ne i kasno osiguranje ono ne pokriva stvari u autu ako to nije u ugovoru i polici naglašeno isto tako ne pokiva ozljede putnika ako to nije nadoplačeno, to ti je isto na žalost kao da voziš jako skupo ogledalo u osobnom automobilu i ono se razbije u sudaru, sjedalica nije dio automobila..... sumljam da ćeš uspijeti ako kažem to nije posebno definirano u polici... puno sreće

----------


## Lutonjica

> Bitno je traziti od njih da napismeno daju svoj stav da su sjedalice ispravne, ako ih ne zele platiti, a to se nece usuditi staviti na papir


ovako smo mi napravili
i dobili smo odštetu za AS

----------


## Deaedi

> to ti je isto na žalost kao da voziš jako skupo ogledalo u osobnom automobilu i ono se razbije u sudaru, sjedalica nije dio automobila..... sumljam da ćeš uspijeti ako kažem to nije posebno definirano u polici... puno sreće


Ne bi se složila. Po zakonu, djecu se obavezno trebaju voziti u AS. Na neki način, sjedalica montažom u auto postaje dio auta. Tim više što su bebe i bile u sjedalicama kada se dogodila nesreća.  Treba biti uporan i ne sumnjam u uspjeh. Sretno.

----------


## ninachat

> Bitno je traziti od njih da napismeno daju svoj stav da su sjedalice ispravne, ako ih ne zele platiti, a to se nece usuditi staviti na papir
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovako smo mi napravili
> i dobili smo odštetu za AS


Pa baš je u tome stvar. Ja sam to tražila napismeno. Nakon toga su rekli da u tom slučaju vrijedi ono za vještaka.
Ukoliko vještak kaže da su sjedalice razbijene, ja ga moram platiti.
Ukoliko vještak kaže da sjedalice nisu razbijene, oni će ga platiti. A tkđ. će mi uračunati AS u odštetu.

A znate šta, AS nisu razbijene na način da se to može vidjeti golim okom.
To svi već znamo.

Procijenitelj je nakon toga rekao kako vještak prvi put čuje da se AS moraju zamijeniti nakon sudara. Te tkđ. ukoliko su djeca u sudaru bila *neoštećena*, onda su i AS neoštećene. 

Zamislite neoštećena djeca!

Cijenu vještaka nisam još saznala, jer je procijenitelj rekao da je ovaj nije rekao.

Stvar je u tome da sada sve ja moram platiti, a kasnije će oni vratiti novac ukoliko se dokaže da sam ja u pravu.

U međuvremenu sam kontaktirala društvo za zaštitu potrošača. Sutra ću ići kod njih po savjet što dalje činiti. Oni su pri stavu da tužbu treba izbjeći ako je moguće. Dok je osiguranje pri stavu da ih slobodno tužim ukoliko nisam zadovoljna sa njihovim tretmanom AS.

----------


## Deaedi

Da li imaš ovaj njihov odgovor napismeno?




> Nakon toga su rekli da u tom slučaju vrijedi ono za vještaka. 
> Ukoliko vještak kaže da su sjedalice razbijene, ja ga moram platiti. 
> Ukoliko vještak kaže da sjedalice nisu razbijene, oni će ga platiti. A tkđ. će mi uračunati AS u odštetu. 
> 
> A znate šta, AS nisu razbijene na način da se to može vidjeti golim okom. 
> To svi već znamo. 
> 
> *Procijenitelj je nakon toga rekao kako vještak prvi put čuje da se AS moraju zamijeniti nakon sudara*. Te tkđ. ukoliko su djeca u sudaru bila neoštećena, onda su i AS neoštećene.



Vještak treba biti nezavisan. Ne može procijenitelju unaprijed reči svoj stav, bez da je vidio AS. Uh, kako bi ih radi ovoga oprala.

----------


## ninachat

> ako imate samo obvezno ne i kasno osiguranje ono ne pokriva stvari u autu ako to nije u ugovoru i polici naglašeno isto tako ne pokiva ozljede putnika ako to nije nadoplačeno, to ti je isto na žalost kao da voziš jako skupo ogledalo u osobnom automobilu i ono se razbije u sudaru, sjedalica nije dio automobila..... sumljam da ćeš uspijeti ako kažem to nije posebno definirano u polici... puno sreće


Ne znam kakvo je to osiguranje. Mi smo išli u osiguranje kod krivca za prometnu nesreću. Za sada nije bilo sporno da li oni snose odgovornost za AS u slučaju oštećenja. Njima je sporno jesu li AS razbijene, imaju li napuklinu i slično... 

Tako da mislim da bi priznali AS da imaju vidljivo oštećenje. 
Ne žele ih priznati zbog toga šta se ne vidi, i sporne su im upute proizvođača i tvrdnja da se AS mora mijenjati nakon manjeg sudara. Za ovo posljednje nisu nikada čuli. Pa čak ni vještak. Tako kažu.

----------


## ninachat

> Da li imaš ovaj njihov odgovor napismeno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nakon toga su rekli da u tom slučaju vrijedi ono za vještaka. 
> Ukoliko vještak kaže da su sjedalice razbijene, ja ga moram platiti. 
> ...


Nemam ništa napismeno. Vjerujem da me osiguranje odlučilo ignorirati. Ovaj sam odgovor dobila telefonski jer sam ih zvala. 
Ne žele ništa dati napismeno.
Nisam sigurna niti da li je razgovarao s vještakom. Mogao je i lagati.

----------


## icyoh

Kad je MM imao prometnu (bio je sam u autu), normalno smo dobili odštetu za AS. mi čak nismo niti tražili odštetu (jer nismo imali pojma da se može dobiti), no procjenitelj je pitao jel AS bila u autu u vrijeme sudara - je, e onda je ne možete koristiti.
Krasan čovjek   :Smile:

----------


## ninachat

> Kad je MM imao prometnu (bio je sam u autu), normalno smo dobili odštetu za AS. mi čak nismo niti tražili odštetu (jer nismo imali pojma da se može dobiti), no procjenitelj je pitao jel AS bila u autu u vrijeme sudara - je, e onda je ne možete koristiti.
> Krasan čovjek


To bih i ja voljela.
A koje je to osiguranje bilo?

----------


## icyoh

Mi imamo kasko od Croatie. Doduše sad nisam sigurna (MM je sve obavio) jel se radilo o našem osiguravatelju ili kasko osiguravatelju  čovjeka koji je skrivio prometnu.

----------


## superx

ako  je on krivac ne naplačuješ se od kaska nego od njegovog obbeznog osiguranja, a ko si ti krivac od svoje kasko police.... u principu se radi o tome da as nije dio automobila i ona se vodi kao stvar u  auto koje se može osigurati samo od krađe po kasko polici a to dal će je procjenitelj uzeti pri procjeni štete u ukupnu svotu hm recimo tužno ali žalosno njegova dobra volja ali kada bi išla na sud teško bi prošlo jer će se pozvati na ovo.... znam bavim se osiguranjima pa eto.... ako je totalna šteta na autu onda če vjerojatno uzeti u obzir sve ali će ti odbiti amortizaciju ili ukupnu vrijednost ispravnih djelova, e sad nisam sigurna je li as po zakonu neispravna nakon sudara ili samo po uputama proizvođaća, ako nije po zakonu opet ako odeš na sud neće ti to proći, oni će se voditi po tome da sjedalica nije vino i fizički oštećena..... ali probaj sve dog s procijeniteljem....

----------


## lucij@

> Mi imamo kasko od Croatie. Doduše sad nisam sigurna (MM je sve obavio) jel se radilo o našem osiguravatelju ili kasko osiguravatelju  čovjeka koji je skrivio prometnu.


Ako TM nije bio krivac moguće je da ste naplatili štetu iz svoje police autokaska, a Croatia je naknadno tražila povrat novca od osiguranja gdje je taj čovjek imao policu autoodgovornosti.
Osiguratelj je temeljem police osiguranja obvezan nadoknaditi štetu ako je pri uporabi vozila došlo do tjelesne ozljede, narušavanja zdravlja ili smrti neke osobe i do uništenja odnosno oštećenja stvari.

Mislim da u zakonu ništa ne piše o tome jesu li AS nakon sudara ispravne ili ne. Još jedan nedorečeni zakon   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## superx

da ako je u uvjetima tako definirano, ali ponavljam oni kada dođe do parnica pozivaju se isključivo na zakon. Ja znam gomilu ljudi koji su pop...li na tu foru.... probaj s procijeniteljem.  Vozač je osiguran od nesretnog slučaja policom obveznog ali putnici nisu ako to nije nadoplačeno... pogleaj na polici kod Croatije je to tamo dolje pri dnu...

----------


## Krampus

Ja molim da mi netko pojasni na koji način može u manjem sudaru biti oštećena autosjedalica??

Moj brat je nedavno imao manju saobračajku doduše bez djeteta u sjedalici ali ovo o mogućem oštećenju i eventualnoj naknadi prvi put čujem, a sigurna sam da ni on ne zna.

tnx

----------


## daddycool

problematična je definicija manjeg sudara.

evo malo štiva na tu temu iz zemlje u kojoj su dosta dalje otišli po tom pitanju od nas:

http://www.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/c...ToParents.html

i htio bih napomenuti da to što dijete nije bilo u sjedalici za vrijeme sudara ne znači da je sjedalica bez oštećenja. na sjedalicu pri sudaru doduše djeluju manje sile jer je u pitanju samo masa sjedalice ali pojasevi vozila svejedno odrađuju posao i apliciraju silu na plastične dijelove AS.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Bitno je traziti od njih da napismeno daju svoj stav da su sjedalice ispravne, ako ih ne zele platiti, a to se nece usuditi staviti na papir
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovako smo mi napravili
> i dobili smo odštetu za AS


e da, u nasem slucaju dijete nije bilo u AS za vrijeme sudara, dakle bila je prazna

----------


## ninachat

Hvala svima na savjetima.

Jučer smo odnijeli AS da ih procijenitelj poslika i pregleda. Naravno, nije primjetio vidljivo oštećenja.

Sad traži od mene da mu napišem Zahtjev da uvrsti AS u procjenu štete. 

Dok je prije par dana non stop spominjao sudske vještake i njihovo plaćanje, sad govori da ćemo ih kontaktirati u slučaju sudskog spora.

Potom sam tražila da mi kaže s kojim sudskim vještakom je razgovarao. Razgovarao je s vještacima iz skupine Strojarstvo, industrijska postrojenja i rudarstvo. Njihova je specijalnost, dakle riječ je o dva različita vještaka, strojarstvo, te strojarstvo, industrijska postrojenja, vozila, oprema. 
Osobe nikad nisu dobile na zahtjev u procjenu AS, a ipak daju svoja mišljenja na veliko.
Kad sam predložila jednog drugog vještaka iz skupine Promet i vozila, čija je specijalnost Procjena šteta na cestvnim motornim vozilima, strojevima i opremi, rekao je da imam pravo predlagati sudske vještake samo u slučaju sudskog spora. Potom je omalovažio njegovo školovanje, a ta osoba ima tri relevantne diplome, ta najzad ipak zapisao njegov broj. Čini mi se, da me se već jednom riješi.

I sad polako pišem zahtjev.

Naravno, poslala sam i upit direkciji osiguravajuće kuće da mi se općenito očituje o AS koje su sudjelovale u sudaru. Bojim se da me ignoriraju.

Lijep pozdrav svima  :Wink:

----------


## ninachat

Zaboravila sam dodati, da je procijenitelj pri stavu da će moj Zahtjev biti odbijen. Navodno će odbijanje mog zahtjeva biti pismeni dokaz da oni smatraju AS neoštećenima.
A dok se ne složim s njima neće nam isplatiti odštetu za auto. Ne žele to odvojiti.
I s kim da se onda tlačiš? Nije baš da smo bogatuni i da si možemo priuštiti čekati još pet godina. A AS će izgleda biti veliki problem...

----------


## Maslačkica

Pošalji ti njima zahtjev i zahtjevaj kako si rekla, pismeno da ti potvrde da je AS neoštećena. 

Stripi se dok ne reagiraju na zahtjev - sigurno 15-30 dana, mislim, to im je max. pa ćeš onda dalje. Iako ja stvarno vjerujem da kada budeš tražila pismenu potvrdu da će oni ipak uvrstiti autosjedalicu u štetu. 

Javiljaj nam dalje...

----------


## ninachat

Javljam rezultat zahtjeva: IGNORIRAN

Dakle, predala sam zahtjev. Usmeno je odbijen. Pismeno mi ništa nisu htjeli dati. Dok se nismo složili, odbijali su uplatiti odštetu. Naravno, još uvijek je ni nisu isplatili.
Direkcija u Zagrebu se nije očitovala na upit.
Dolje citiram odgovor koji sam dobila od nekog savjetnika na internetu.




> Poštovana,
> 
> u manjem sudaru je isključeno da bi sjedalice mogle biti onesposobljene za daljnju upotrebu pa se uputa odnosi isključivo na vrlo jake sudarne brzine. Bez obzira na to osiguranje Vam neće priznati trošak novih sjedalica ako nisu vidljivo oštećene bez sudskog postupka, a smatramo da je sudski postupak za taj dio štete neekonomičan i neisplativ.
> 
> S poštovanjem
> 
> Distririsk d.o.o.
> 
> Web: www.savjetnik.net


_daddycool editirao zbog preoštrih riječi_

Razbjesnim se samo kad pomislim!

----------


## Ancica

ninachat, nisam ulovila, o kojoj je osiguravateljskoj kuci rijec?

----------


## ninachat

> ninachat, nisam ulovila, o kojoj je osiguravateljskoj kuci rijec?


Nisam nigdje imenovala osiguravateljsku kuću. 
Bilo je to Euroherc osiguranje.

----------


## koksy

Da se ukljucim u temu..
Ja sam danas imala dosta jak sudar, ja sam vozila, sama u autu, ali AS je bila na straznjem sjedalu. Iskreno, uopce mi nije palo na pamet da bi ju mogla ukljucit u odstetu. Mogu li? S obzirom da dijete nije bilo u njoj? I koliko se moze prazna AS ostetiti u sudaru?

----------


## tintilinic2002

Ja sam ta čiji je muž potpisao štetu bez uključene autosjedalice. Dopisivala sam se s proizvođačem, kod mene je bio problem slanja sjedalice na procjenu (oni bi besplatno procijenili oštećenje), jer bi slanje DHLom koštalo kao nova sjedalica. 

Niš nismo napravili, koristimo rezervnu sjedalicu kao glavnu a ovu kao rezervnu  :/ 

Iako sam ja prilično sigurna da je sjedalica ispravna, crv sumnje ipak postoji.

Čini mi se da, ukoliko se ne vidi vanjsko, vidljivo oštećenje, a pogotovo ako dijete nije bilo u sjedalici, da je jako teško očekivati da će osiguranje reagirati. Bilo bi mi drago da se nešto pokrene u ovakvim slučajevima, čini mi se da ih ima dosta, i manje-više svi jednako završavaju, odnosno šteta se ne isplaćuje

----------


## lucij@

> Kad je MM imao prometnu (bio je sam u autu), normalno smo dobili odštetu za AS. mi čak nismo niti tražili odštetu (jer nismo imali pojma da se može dobiti), no procjenitelj je pitao jel AS bila u autu u vrijeme sudara - je, e onda je ne možete koristiti.
> Krasan čovjek


Ipak ima i pozitivnih isustva.

----------


## Pooh

Tema je dosta stara pa me zanima da li se sto promijenilo u ovih nekoliko godina?
Mi smo u subotu imali manji sudar, ali ce auto ipak mozda biti procijenjen na totalku.
Za vrijeme sudara djeca su bila u autu u as...u europsko izvjescu smo naveli as u napomenama...ali danas na procjeni je covjek rekao da prvi puta cuje za to...

----------


## Beti3

Neka on prvi puta čuje za to. Budi uporna, imaš pravo dobiti nove stolice. Stolica koja je bila u sudaru, ne smije se više upotrebljavati.

Samo jaka upornost pobijeđuje u ovim slučajevima. Idi do direktora osiguravajućeg zavoda, ako treba.

Motoristi imaju pravo na nadoknadu ne samo kacige, nego i zaštitnih rukavica, jakne, hlača ( ovo nažalost znam iz vlastite obitelji, srećom OK je), pa kako bebe ne bi imale pravo na naknadu AS. Oduzet će ti vjerojatno dio na starost stolica, ali dio moraju isplatiti.

----------


## Mia_Lena

Podizem temu. 
Imali smo manji sudar,suprug je kriv. 
U autu je bila sjedalica,nije vidljivo ostecena. Dijete nije bilo u sjedalici.
Steta ce se naplatiti preko kaska. 
U osiguranju tvrde da sjedalica ne podlijeze kasku nego samo djelovi automobila.

----------


## Boxica

> Podizem temu. 
> Imali smo manji sudar,suprug je kriv. 
> U autu je bila sjedalica,nije vidljivo ostecena. Dijete nije bilo u sjedalici.
> Steta ce se naplatiti preko kaska. 
> U osiguranju tvrde da sjedalica ne podlijeze kasku nego samo djelovi automobila.


uz kasko policu imaš i uvjete osiguranja gdje mora pisati što podliježe osiguranju...

_ovo je recimo iz Wiener osiguranja:_
Predmet osiguranja
1. Predmet osiguranja je cestovno vozilo, sa ukupnom, od strane proizvođaća ugrađenom i isporučenom,
opremom, prilikom prodaje vozila.
2. Naknadno ugrađena oprema, predmet je osiguranja samo ako se posebno ugovori i za vrijeme dok je
pričvršćena na osiguranom vozilu.

----------

